# New MacPro doubles previous release price ... $6000 ENTRY level



## PureClassA (Jun 3, 2019)

Well I've been anxiously awaiting the news.... but now... not so much LOL

https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-wwd...os-10-15-and-everything-apple-just-announced/


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 4, 2019)

That's why I use these: https://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/mac-to-z/index.html


----------



## LDS (Jun 4, 2019)

Don't forget to buy the $999 monitor stand.... it puts the overpriced Canon lens collars to shame....


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 4, 2019)

Even by Apple standards the price seems excessive. High end builds purchased directly from Apple could easily exceed $25k. I'm not sure that's what the market was asking for. But, If you can get a decent platform for home-brew upgrades the basic model might not be a bad deal. $6k is a lot but spread out over 6-8 years of operation I might be able to justify it. My 2008 Mac pro still runs fine. It's the best built electronic device I've ever owned. For photo use I'd say the iMac/ iMac Pro are looking like the better deal. You'll need to be crunching some numbers to take full advantage of the Mac Pro.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 4, 2019)

My 2006 Mac Pro is still a good machine. It still sits under my desk, and I crank it up from time to time and use some of its features while I do something else with my iMac, and then finish audio editing and such on the iMac, though I'd be OK with doing more on the Pro, but I just don't need to. The only problem with it is that it won't run recent versions of the OS, and therefore won't run latest versions of some software. And, OK, I admit that on the most intensive uses it suffers in terms of speed. I used to edit video and then send it to Compressor and go to bed. Now it is more like I head to the fridge for a snack and/or I take a bathroom break.

My iMac is a 5K model from 2014, pretty well maxed out. I don't feel a need to replace it any time soon. It wasn't cheap, but splurging a bit then has paid off for me in its longevity. I was looking at getting a trash can Mac Pro even then, and realized, especially given the monitor situation, that this was a much better fit for me. The iMac Pro starts at $5,000, and is more computer than I'm ever likely to need. That doesn't say I won't ever get one some day. The new Mac Pro is a lot more serious machine. If you need one, you likely know who you are and will budget accordingly. It looks like they took the cheese grater theme and ran with it.


----------

